# Dialer auf meinem PC



## Larissa (30 Mai 2004)

Liebe Leute,

ich bin Dialer-Opfer geworden und hoffe, einige gute Ratschläge von euch zu bekommen.

Ende Dezember kam ein Brief von der Deutschen Telekom, wo stand, dass die haben „ungewöhnlich hohes Tarifeinheitenaufkommen festgestellt, welche überwiegend durch Verbindungen zum Service 0900 verursacht wurden“. Vorsorglich haben die den Zugang zum Service 0190/0900 gesperrt.

Böse Überraschung kam mit nächster Telefonrechnung:
- 5 Verbindungen am 21.12 2003
- 5 Verbindungen am 22.12.2003
- gewählte Nummer: 090090000032

Auf meinen Widerspruch bei Rechnungsstelle kam eine Antwort, dass es sich um bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registrierte Nummer geht:
0900 90000032
Mainpean GmbH
Scharnweberstr. 69
12587 Berlin
Tel: 030-649040

Da kein Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot des Anbieters ersichtlich ist, bitten die um Begleitung des Betrages.

Ein Tag später kam Post von Rechtsanwalt L. S.  aus Heidelberg mit Anforderung den gestrittenen Betrag und dazu noch seine Gebühren zu bezahlen.

Der Gang zu Polizei wegen Verdacht auf Computerbetrug hat gezeigt, dass ich zwei Fragen klären soll:
- den Dialer auf PC finden
- rauskriegen, auf welche Art der Dialer auf mein PC gelangt ist

Da ich keine erfahrene Userin bin und nur geringe PC-Kenntnisse habe, habe ich mich intensiv mit Thema „Dialer-Problematik“ befasst.

Ich habe mein PC geprüft und den Dialer gefunden:
Der befindet sich im Ordner WINDOWS und hat Name HENTOON.DE-henai-de.exe
Seine Eigenschaften:
Dateityp: 		Anwendung
Beschreibung: 	Stardialer
Ort: 			C:\WINDOWS
Größe: 		117 KB ( 120.810 Bytes )
Größe auf Datenträger: 120 KB ( 122.889 Bytes )
Erstellt: 		Sonntag, 21.Dezember 2003, 19:38:24
Geändert am: 		Montag, 22.Dezember 2003, 17:25:49
Dateiversion: 		3.7.6.0
Copyright: 		Copyright 2002
Firma:			Mainpean GmbH
Interner Name: 	Stardialer
Originaldateiname: 	stardialer.exe
Produktname: 		Mainpean Stardialer

Mit Hilfe von Programm “Hashwertanzeige” habe ich sein Hashwert festgestellt:
A3632D4C5C53A62480D56FC104D8E15EDF8E5BC1

Laut Datenbank RegTP gehört dieser Dialer der Firma 
OPTINION GmbH
Zehdenicker Str. 19
10119 Berlin
Inhalteinhaber: 	....
Reg.Nr: 		90090000032-759365 vom 12.12.2003
Dateiname: 		stardialer.exe
Dialer-Version: 	3.7.6.1365905
Adressierungsmerkmal: dialin.stardialer.de

- ist also ein registrierter Dialer.

Zweite Frage: wie der auf meinen PC gelangt ist?
Ich habe mir die Seite [] angesehen. 
Das ist eine Sex-Seite mit Zeichentrickfilmfragmenten.
Ich habe sofort an meinen 13-jährigen Sohn gedacht.
Aber ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass der 2 Tage lang bei Elternbeisein diese Seite angeschaut hat. Er bestreitet dies auch.

Eher kann ich vorstellen, dass er die andere ( harmlose ) Seiten besucht hat, welche mit ActiveX präpariert wurden. Und aufgrund, dass ActiveX-Steuerelemente unserer PC aktiviert waren, konnte Dialer leicht ( und vielleicht sogar unbemerkt ) auf  PC landen.
Oder habe ich irgendwelche Software mit verstecktem Dialer heruntergeladen?

Leider kann ich nicht mehr sehen, welche Seiten damals besucht wurden. Aus mir unbekannten Gründen zeigt Liste „Temporary Internet Files“ die Cookies vor 2.01.2003 nicht.
Möglicherweise ist PC-System so eingestellt, dass nach Jahresende alte Cookies gelöscht werden? Das weiß ich nicht genau.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Liste im Dezember angeschauten Seiten wiederherstellen?

Zu dieser Frage kann ich noch sagen, dass wir keine neue Symbole auf dem Desktop und auch keine neue Einträge in DFÜ-Netzwerk bemerkt haben. Wir haben auf solche Sachen gar nicht geachtet. Auch jetzt, wenn ich über Dialer-Anzeichnungen informiert bin, finde ich die nicht. Kann sein, dass die gab es nie, kann aber auch sein, dass wir sie mit rechtem Mausklick unüberlegt gelöscht haben. Auf jeden Fall haben wir jetzt keine auffälligen Zeichnungen auf dem Desktop.
Und Dialer selbst macht sich nicht bemerkbar.
Nur stimmt irgendwas mit Internet-Startseite nicht. Seit einiger Zeit hat sie sich verändert und 
heißt jetzt [] (Seiteninhalt ist auf Englisch). Ob das ein Dialer-Anzeichen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Nun das ist meine Frage an euch:
- wie kann man feststellen, dass Dialer sich ohne unseren Willen installiert hat?

Z.B. eine Methode ist in dialerschutz.de beschrieben (Kapitel „Aktive Inhalte und automatische Installation“).
Leider verstehe ich viele Sachen in diese Beschreibung nicht.
Die ist für mich nicht genug detailliert, um Ermittlungen selbst durchführen zu können.
Was ich brauche, ist Schritt für Schritt erklärte, beschriebene Vorgehensweise.
Ich habe mir schon Ordner „Downloaded Programm Files“ angeschaut und dort 5 ActiveX-Komponente gefunden ( z.B. „load“, „Update Class“ und „WebPlugin Class“ ). Die kann ich leider nicht bewerten, ob die etwas mit meinem Dialer zu tun haben oder nicht.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
Entsprechende Screenshots kann ich zu Verfügung stellen.

Zum Schluss Info über mein PC:
Windows XP Home Edition mit analogem Modem, 
Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1.

*[Virenscanner: URLs entfernt]*
_persönliche daten editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

mainpean gehört nicht zu den anbietern, die sich selbst illegal installieren. hier wird - da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher - jemand aus deiner familie mehrfach OK eingegeben haben. 

wenn dein sohn dies leugnet, so ist das dein problem. über mainpean und auch diese 0900er nummer gab es hier nie beschwerden. es kann nicht sein, dass du das "einzige" opfer wurdest.

ich bin mir sicher, dass hier die aktivierung des dialers durch personen ausgeführt wurde, nicht aber illegal.

du wirst also bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mainpean gehört nicht zu den anbietern, die sich selbst illegal installieren. hier wird - da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher - jemand aus deiner familie mehrfach OK eingegeben haben.
> 
> wenn dein sohn dies leugnet, so ist das dein problem. über mainpean und auch diese 0900er nummer gab es hier nie beschwerden. es kann nicht sein, dass du das "einzige" opfer wurdest.
> 
> ...



So etwas nenne ich einen "Persilschein" erster Klasse für den Anbieter.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dein sohn dies leugnet, so ist das dein problem. über mainpean und auch diese 0900er nummer gab es hier nie beschwerden. es kann nicht sein, dass du das "einzige" opfer wurdest.



Naja  über Mainpean gab es nie beschwerden... Bis auf das von der RegTP ca. 400.000 Dialern von Mainpean die Registrierung entzogen wurden.
Das zu der allgemeinen Aussage über Mainpean.

Wenn du zumindest das * auch* im Satz  über mainpean und *auch* diese 0900er nummer gab es hier nie beschwerden
weggelassen hättest, wäre die Aussage eher zutreffend gewesen. Aber so muss man widersprechen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

@ ben tigger

ist ok, ich meinte aber damit, dass sich mainpean dialer noch nicht illegal installiert haben ohne zutun des users.

zumindest ist der dialer unter der genannten nummer nicht entregistriert worden.

weiterhin könnte man jetzt über den grund besagter maßnahme diskutieren, was wir nicht tun wollen.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

Illegales installieren zumindest nicht durch Aktionen von Mainpean selbst. Das stimmt. Derartiges ist hier nicht bemerkt worden.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

da müsste aber jemand hand angelegt haben um einen mainpean dialer zum selbstinstallierer zu machen. der code müsste  umgearbeitet werden und insgesagt wäre das ja wohl alles zu mühselig. daran glaube ich nun nicht


----------



## [email protected] (30 Mai 2004)

Es stimmt, es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sich der Dialer automatisch installiert hat.
Gerade bei einem Erotik-Angebot ist davon auszugehen, dass hier die Einwahl gewollt war.
Ich würde nochmal mit dem Sohn reden, auch wenn das wohl etwas peinlich fürn ihn werden könnte.
Aber wenn es um Geld, muss man dafür eben auch mal gerade stehen.


----------



## Larissa (31 Mai 2004)

Ad-aware hat den Dialer als "Malware" bezeichnet.
Sogar "installed unsolicited"
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## Larissa (2 Juni 2004)

> - Ich würde nochmal mit dem Sohn reden, auch wenn das wohl etwas peinlich fürn ihn werden könnte.



Also, ich habe mit dem Sohn nochmal gesprochen.
Als ich Ihn die Seite von www......de zeigte,
hat er sofort bestanden.
Der war, wer die Seite aufgerufen und "OK" eingetippt hat.
Der ist 13, also nur bedingt geschäftsfähig.
Muss ich trotzdem zahlen?

_Url editiert siehe NUB tf/mod_


----------



## sascha (2 Juni 2004)

@Larissa

Das fragste am Besten mal (D)einen Anwalt


----------



## Aaron (2 Juni 2004)

Nein!!!

Schon wieder so ein ....  welches kostenpflichtige Internetdienstleistungen anbietet... tz tz tz... Leute gibs...

Kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, ich verziehe mich immer heimlich mit der BRAGO aufs Klo und wi**s mir damit einen...

Sorry, das war nun wirklich der letzte Beitrag.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## sascha (2 Juni 2004)

> Sorry, das war nun wirklich der letzte Beitrag.



Na hoffentlich. Viel Spaß auf dem Klo und grüß die anderen, die Du da triffst.

Alle anderen sehen an diesem Thread, wie man in einem Forum wie diesem auch Missverständnisse klären kann: Eine Frau meint, sie sei von einem Dialeranbieter hereingelegt worden. In der Diskussion wird ihr klar gemacht, dass a) eine automatische Installation eher nicht in Frage kommt und b) vielleicht nochmal in ihrem Verwandtenkreis nachgefragt werden sollte. Schon ist das Missverständnis geklärt, die Familie sensibilisiert, ein möglicherweise drohender Rechtsstreit höchstwahrscheinlich aus der Welt geschafft. Wo bleibt der Applaus?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Applaus*

Applaus ... wobei dialerschutz.de am lautesten über den Registrierungsentzug gerade von Mainpean hergezogen ist ..... also: wo bleibt der Hinweis, dass trotzdem nicht bezahlt werden muss ... weil zwar der Sohnemann seinen entgeltpflichtigen Spass gehabt hat ... aber andererseits den Dialern nachträglich die Registrierung zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt entzogen wurde ...... also damit die Zahlungsverweigerung legalisiert ist ?
Viel Spass noch
Thomas


----------



## dotshead (3 Juni 2004)

@Thomas F

Warum sollte Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de diesen Tipp geben, wenn der Dialer aktuell noch in der RegTP-Datenbank registriert ist. Übrigens seit dem 12.12.2003. Ist da Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens?  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Zahlungspflicht*

.... wenn der Dialer nicht nachträglich widerrufen wurde, musst Du leider zahlen, da Du bzw. der Anschlussinhaber für die Nutzung verantwortlich bist ..... wäre das anders, könnte ja jeder sagen: .... dieses und jenes Gespräch habe ich nicht geführt etc etc .... zudem obliegt Dir die Aufsichtspflicht über Deinen Sohn ..... und damit die Verantwortung über dessen Internet-Nutzung ... sorry, hart aber wahr


@dotshead: Quatsch

TF


----------



## Smigel (3 Juni 2004)

*Re: Zahlungspflicht*



			
				ThomasF schrieb:
			
		

> zudem obliegt Dir die Aufsichtspflicht über Deinen Sohn ..... und damit die Verantwortung über dessen Internet-Nutzung ...



Hoffe mal deine Eltern kommen auch bald ihrer Aufsichtspflicht nach. :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2004)

*Re: Zahlungspflicht*

Es soll sogar UNBERECHTIGTE Forderungen geben, die vehement eingefordert werden. Manchmal auch mit der Androhung eines Gerichtsverfahrens. Echt, ThomasF, sowas soll's geben... Sogar in Deutschland... Die hoffen dann ja auch, dass Ihnen der Richter Recht gibt, oder?

Und man weiß ja: 


			
				Eva Inkasso schrieb:
			
		

> "Vor Gericht
> und auf hoher See,
> ist man in Gottes Hand"
> Empirische Erkenntnis von Kaufleuten im Seehandelsbereich



amen


----------



## Larissa (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Applaus*

@ThomasF

soll das heißen, dass es gibt keine registrierte Mainpean-Dialer mehr?
Bitte.


----------

